# Paulies Ejuice - DIY Flavour Leak and Fun Competition



## Paulie (25/2/16)

​Hey all,

I thought it would be fun to leak one of my DIY recipes to the Public as i will not be selling this flavour and also would like to give something back to the DIY community as well as see if you all can improve it and Win some Juice!

I will Review the recipes in 1 months time and the winners will get:

1st place: 200 mils of any one of my flavours
2nd place: 100 mils of any of my flavours
3rd place: 50 mils of any of my flavours

Have Fun and please post different versions and thoughts in here so that i can judge thanks.

Recipy Name: Aphrodite's Nipples

VG/PG : 70/30

Flavours:
TFA Greek Yogurt 5%
Capella Lichi 3%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 5%
TFA Vanilla swirl 1%
TFA sweet cream 1%
TFA hazlenut 0.5%
TFA AP 1%


If you want to have a cool effect then add 1- 0.6% koolada and if you want it sweeter add 1-1.5% TFA sweetner.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Seriously cool of you @Paulie !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (25/2/16)

Loving the name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Wesley (25/2/16)

That's a lot of Greek Yoghurt!


----------



## Paulie (25/2/16)

Wesley said:


> That's a lot of Greek Yoghurt!


Give it a try and then make it better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Can we remove/add/substitue ingredients @Paulie ? Or is it just about adjusting percentages. I'm guessing you will just use your discretion to see what recipe keeps the same concept but improves it?


----------



## Paulie (25/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Can we remove/add/substitue ingredients @Paulie ? Or is it just about adjusting percentages. I'm guessing you will just use your discretion to see what recipe keeps the same concept but improves it?




You can do anything you want  as long as its a lichi yogi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/2/16)

I've tried this one before, it's amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm (25/2/16)

So litchi must be the main fruit note?

I usually use the following as my yogurt base:

TFA Greek Yogurt @ 5%
TFA Bavarian Cream @ 2%
FA Marshmallow @ 2%

I unfortunately do not have CAP litchi and have never worked with it, but I can think of something that could work:

TFA Greek Yogurt @ 5%
TFA Bavarian Cream @ 2%
FA Marshmallow @ 2%
CAP Litchi @ 3%
TFA Strawberry @ 3%
TFA Mango @ 2%

Maybe 1 - 2%% of sucralose if the juice ends up being a bit too tangy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> So litchi must be the main fruit note?
> 
> I usually use the following as my yogurt base:
> 
> ...



Lichi and yogi are the 2 main yes


----------



## Pixstar (25/2/16)

With Paulie's permission, you may want to use the "official" labelling once you're done with the mix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Paulie (25/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> With Paulie's permission, you may want to use the "official" labelling once you've done with the mix...
> View attachment 46670


wow thats epic!!

You have mad skills lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (25/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> With Paulie's permission, you may want to use the "official" labelling once you've done with the mix...
> View attachment 46670


@Pixstar - the official labeling might be even more ..um.. beautiful if you could combine your design with this photo 


Kuhlkatz said:


> Alex said:
> 
> 
> > My thumbs are very big when typing on the phone.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (25/2/16)

Paulie said:


> wow thats epic!!
> 
> You have mad skills lol


Lol, thanks, having some fun to de-stress, thanks for having a sense of humour about it lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (25/2/16)

Bahahahaha @Pixstar - thats legendary! 

And kudos to @Paulie - very good idea! Are you going to whip up some of the entries, or should we send you a sample?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

Awesome @Paulie 
Opa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Bahahahaha @Pixstar - thats legendary!
> 
> And kudos to @Paulie - very good idea! Are you going to whip up some of the entries, or should we send you a sample?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If i have all flavours i can make if not ill ask for sample 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

@Paulie
This is so cool!
Was wondering about those nipples that some people were talking about

My entry is as follows:
Paulie's recipe + 15 drops of VM menthol concentrate per 10ml of Paulie's juice

Have I won yet @Paulie?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (26/2/16)

Silver said:


> @Paulie
> This is so cool!
> Was wondering about those nipples that some people were talking about
> 
> ...


sounds like a winner to me, although I would go with 12 drops.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Alex said:


> sounds like a winner to me, although I would go with 12 drops.



I was debating between 20 and 15 @Alex
I chose 15 not to overpower the nipples 
But your 12 may just be the right amount. 
However colder nipples are better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ripstorm (27/2/16)

Would love to tinker around with your recipe, but nobody stocks CAP Litchi 
@Paulie How is TFA litchi compared to CAP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (27/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Would love to tinker around with your recipe, but nobody stocks CAP Litchi
> @Paulie How is TFA litchi compared to CAP?


Give it a try 

Maby its better and you win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (28/2/16)

TFA Litchi ordered. Will give this a proper bash sometime next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (1/3/16)

*My official entry:*

Creamy Yogurt (CAP) *4%*
Lychee (TPA) *3%*
Butterscotch (FW) *3.5%*
Golden Pineapple (CAP) *4%*
Marzipan (FA) *0.75%*
Meringue (FA) *1%
Ethyl Malthol 10% (TPA)1.5%*

This will most likely change a couple of times until I'm completely happy with the recipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (1/3/16)

Ripstorm said:


> After making about 6 different batches (2 of them failed...miserably), I came up with the following:
> 
> CAP Creamy Yogurt @ 5%
> TFA Lychee @ 3%
> ...


Sweet ill give this one a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (1/3/16)

I retract my previous statement. The Torrone is coming through the more I vape. Stick with Torrone @ 0.4% and bump up Litchi to 4%. I'll update my initial post. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (2/3/16)

@Paulie How many times are we allowed to post a recipe? I have one here that is MUCH better than the I posted Yesterday. This time I won't be so hasty with posting my recipe. Guess I had to take more time to fine tune it. Also, when is the cutoff date?


----------



## Paulie (2/3/16)

Ripstorm said:


> @Paulie How many times are we allowed to post a recipe? I have one here that is MUCH better than the I posted Yesterday. This time I won't be so hasty with posting my recipe. Guess I had to take more time to fine tune it. Also, when is the cutoff date?




Just edit you last one and the cut off date will be end march

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (3/3/16)

Claiming a flavour profile before something similar pops up. I will still tweak this, depending on how the month goes, but it should be in these lines.
Don't have Cap Litchi, so went with TFA.

Tropical Litchi Smoothie:
Litchi (TFA) - 5.5 %
Honeydew (TFA) - 1.5%
Smoothie Base - 10%

Smoothie Base:
Greek Yogurt (TFA) - 50 %
Banana Cream (LorAnn) - 20 %
Peanut Butter (TFA) - 20 %
Graham Cracker (TFA) - 10 %

Or, alternatively, without using the base:

Litchi (TFA) - 5.5 %
Honeydew (TFA) - 1.5 %
Greek Yogurt (TFA) - 5 %
Banana Cream (LA) - 2 %
Peanut Butter (TFA) - 2 %
Graham Cracker (TFA) - 1 %

Needs a few days steeping, for the banana to lose its edge and for the rest of the smoothie's aftertaste to develop.

The smoothie base is something I use for fruit mixes, such as mango, peach etc. It is based on a breakfast me and HRH makes every now and then:

1 Mango
1 Banana
Scoop Peanut Butter
Spoon Pronutro
Few spoons yoghurt.

In terms of vaping, it gives a nice texture and a nice aftertaste to a fruity vape. Yogurt is still the main component, with the Graham Cracker and PB forming the after taste. The Banana Cream can be subbed for any banana, IMO, or another filler fruit, such as Dragonfruit or even Strawberry Ripe. The base can be increased to about 13 % if you want a more smoothie taste, or dropped to about 7 % if you want more dominant fruit.

The Litchi blends very nicely with the honeydew to give a tropical-ish litchi vape, and the smoothie base adds to the complexity! You can add a berry as well - it _should_ work nicely with blueberry, but the only blueberry I have have liquorice tastes when used at low %'s or dominates at higher %'s.


Anyway, thanks again for doing this @Paulie - I think it is great for DIYers-gone-commercial to not forget their roots! I whipped up a batch of your original Aphrodite's Nipples and I love it - why don't you want to sell it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ezekiel (3/3/16)

Ripstorm said:


> After making about 6 different batches (2 of them failed...miserably), I came up with the following:
> 
> CAP Creamy Yogurt @ 5%
> TFA Lychee @ 4%
> ...



Sounds amazing! Going to whip this up ASAP.


----------



## Paulie (3/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Claiming a flavour profile before something similar pops up. I will still tweak this, depending on how the month goes, but it should be in these lines.
> Don't have Cap Litchi, so went with TFA.
> 
> Tropical Litchi Smoothie:
> ...




Thanks for all the info i like the way you think!

The Reason im not selling this one its cause the yogi contains alcohol and quite a few of my clients wont be ablt to vape it so i made a decision not to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ripstorm (3/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Sounds amazing! Going to whip this up ASAP.



Rather try my updated recipe. I was a bit too hasty with posting that one. It's great as a shake and vape, but after about 18 hours it just doesn't taste the same. Initial recipe edited


----------



## Paulie (14/3/16)

Hey all,

I will be closing this competition down in 3 weeks time FYI so i can decide who the winners are!

Thanks for all who entered so far and GL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (4/4/16)

Hey all,

We will be announcing the winners on Wednesday for the comp!

Thanks all who took part on this fun exorcise!


----------



## Ezekiel (6/4/16)

Any news thus far? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (6/4/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Any news thus far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yes at 10:00 tonight ill announce thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (6/4/16)

Paulie said:


> Yes at 10:00 tonight ill announce thanks



12 might be more appropriate.. it's the *Pumpkin* hour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (6/4/16)

Okay so a little Earlier 

For the effort in attempting this i am going to award both @Ezekiel and @Ripstorm First Place!

Congratulations guys and please PM me your address and contact information plus juice flavour/flavours (200mil 1 flavour or 4x50mil different ones)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ripstorm (6/4/16)

Awesome stuff! Thanks @Paulie. Will pop you a PM shortly. I never win anything 

Edit: Also, thanks for doing this for the local DIY community. This is really something that more people should take part of. This was really a great idea


Paulie said:


> Okay so a little Earlier
> 
> For the effort in attempting this i am going to award both @Ezekiel and @Ripstorm First Place!
> 
> Congratulations guys and please PM me your address and contact information plus juice flavour/flavours (200mil 1 flavour or 4x50mil different ones)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (6/4/16)

Paulie said:


> Okay so a little Earlier
> 
> For the effort in attempting this i am going to award both @Ezekiel and @Ripstorm First Place!
> 
> Congratulations guys and please PM me your address and contact information plus juice flavour/flavours (200mil 1 flavour or 4x50mil different ones)



Woohoo!

Thanks @Paulie! Thats really great news! 

And really thanks for doing this. I have utmost respect for any commercial juice maker who stay true to his roots and release a DIY recipe every now and then.

Will PM you. Definitely will be 4 x 50 ml.

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

Congrats @Ezekiel and @Ripstorm !
Enjoy the prizes

Lekker competition @Paulie -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Thanks for the compo @Paulie ! If all my DIY attempts didn't turn to s**t I would have loved to have attempted this!

Well done @Ezekiel and @Ripstorm !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (7/4/16)

Congrats @Ezekiel and @Ripstorm , great entries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm (12/4/16)

Got my juice! Thanks again @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/4/16)

Congrats guys!

I only saw this page now when the comp was done. 
Thanks @Paulie for the competition. Im sorry I couldn't enter. (My own stupidity for not being on the forum enough )

Reactions: Like 2


----------

